# Napoli, in arrivo due difensori.



## Darren Marshall (29 Luglio 2013)

Secondo quanto riportato dalla redazione di Sky Sport, il Napoli dovrebbe completare il reparto difensivo acquistando Martins Indi del Feyenoord e Skrtel del Liverpool, quest'ultimo fortemente voluto da Benitez. 
L'operazione che dovrebbe portare Skrtel a Napoli potrebbe chiudersi molto presto, mentre per Indi c'è ancora da limare la distanza tra richiesta ed offerta.


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (29 Luglio 2013)

Fossi in loro comprerei anche un signor terzino sinistro.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Luglio 2013)

Skrtel non riesco a inquadrarlo.
Martins Indi è moolto bravo, anche se preferisco il suo compagno di reparto al Feyernood, nonché capitano


----------



## Hammer (29 Luglio 2013)

Mercatone


----------



## hiei87 (29 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Skrtel non riesco a inquadrarlo.
> Martins Indi è moolto bravo, anche se preferisco il suo compagno di reparto al Feyernood, nonché capitano



Concordo sulla seconda frase. Skrtel come tipologia di centrale non mi fa impazzire, però probabilmente è meglio di quelli che hanno.
Per me se il Napoli vuole essere competitivo deve prendere un centrale di livello, un terzino in caso di addio di Zuniga, ed eventualmente puntellare il centrocampo. Ora come ora, al di là di tutto l'entusiasmo che si è creato, non lo vedo molto più forte dell anno scorso....


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Luglio 2013)

Ho visto un paio di volte Indi ed è un discreto centrale. Skrtel anch'io non riesco ad inquadrarlo, nel senso che mi pare alquanto limitato tecnicamente. Vedremo.


----------



## iceman. (29 Luglio 2013)

Boh stanno facendo una signora squadra, l'unico che non mi convince in toto è benitez.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Luglio 2013)

Con questi due acquisti lotteranno per lo scudetto e la Juve dovrebbe anche cominciare a preoccuparsi.
Questa è una difesa con le palle:
Maggio-Skrtel-Albiol-Indi


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Luglio 2013)

---------Rafael
Maggio Skrtel Albiol Indi
------Behrami Inler
Callejon Hamsik Mertens
---------Higuain


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> ---------Rafael
> Maggio Skrtel Albiol Indi
> ------Behrami Inler
> Callejon Hamsik Mertens
> ---------Higuain


Nettamente da scudetto. Con Insigne al posto di Callejòn però.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nettamente da scudetto. Con Insigne al posto di Callejòn però.



Considera che potrebbero prendere anche Sanchez.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Considera che potrebbero prendere anche Sanchez.


Farebbero lo stesso errore del Barcellona, Sanchez è una seconda punta.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Farebbero lo stesso errore del Barcellona, Sanchez è una seconda punta.



Serve un altro attaccante al Napoli, mica possono andare sempre in giro con Higuain e basta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Serve un altro attaccante al Napoli, mica possono andare sempre in giro con Higuain e basta.


Pandev.


----------



## Djici (29 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nettamente da scudetto. Con Insigne al posto di Callejòn però.



se sono da scudetto loro che hanno cambiato TUTTO (rimangono solo 4 titolari dell'anno scorso + cambio allenatore + cambio modulo + cambio di mentalita) allora lo siamo anche noi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pandev.



Pandev credo più che altro sia la riserva di Hamsik


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Luglio 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> se sono da scudetto loro che hanno cambiato TUTTO (rimangono solo 4 titolari dell'anno scorso + cambio allenatore + cambio modulo + cambio di mentalita) allora lo siamo anche noi.


Vero, questa è un'incognita da tenere presente, nuovo allenatore e quasi nuova squadra, però sulla carta lo sarebbero.

Ps: ah, per inciso, credo che anche noi lotteremo per lo scudetto 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Pandev credo più che altro sia la riserva di Hamsik


Pandev è un attaccante, non un trequartista, né tanto meno ha le caratteristiche di Hamsik.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vero, questa è un'incognita da tenere presente, nuovo allenatore e quasi nuova squadra, però sulla carta lo sarebbero.
> 
> Ps: ah, per inciso, credo che anche noi lotteremo per lo scudetto
> 
> ...


Le caratteristiche sono diverse sono d'accordo, ma se Hamsik sta fuori chi metti al posto suo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Le caratteristiche sono diverse sono d'accordo, ma se Hamsik sta fuori chi metti al posto suo?


Dzemaili.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dzemaili.



No dai...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No dai...


Certamente, non vorrei sbagliarmi ma se non erro più volte l'ha sostituito l'anno passato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Certamente, non vorrei sbagliarmi ma se non erro più volte l'ha sostituito l'anno passato.



Non me lo ricordo onestamente.

Comunque dai a Maggio anche tu a Piazza del Gesù


----------



## Frikez (29 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Con questi due acquisti lotteranno per lo scudetto e la Juve dovrebbe anche cominciare a preoccuparsi.
> Questa è una difesa con le palle:
> Maggio-Skrtel-Albiol-Indi



Non ha molto senso prendere Indi per farlo giocare terzino


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non ha molto senso prendere Indi per farlo giocare terzino


In nazionale lo impiegano proprio terzino sinistro, d'altronde dovresti tenere fuori uno tra Albiol e Skrtel.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non me lo ricordo onestamente.
> 
> Comunque dai a Maggio anche tu a Piazza del Gesù


Ma guarda, volentieri  ammesso che la vittoria arrivi ai danni della Juve.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nettamente da scudetto. Con Insigne al posto di Callejòn però.



quoto...però noi rimaniamo superiori


----------



## Djici (29 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Le caratteristiche sono diverse sono d'accordo, ma se Hamsik sta fuori chi metti al posto suo?



la migliore soluzione per loro e prendere l'erede di perrotta : nocerino
e l'unico che puo sostituire hamsik.
chiamate benitez


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quoto...però noi rimaniamo superiori



Ma dove?


----------



## Frikez (29 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In nazionale lo impiegano proprio terzino sinistro, d'altronde dovresti tenere fuori uno tra Albiol e Skrtel.



Lo so, ma è come mettere Chiellini terzino..lo sa fare ma rende al meglio al centro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Lo so, ma è come mettere Chiellini terzino..lo sa fare ma rende al meglio al centro.


Credo sarebbe molto più affidabile di Zuniga terzino sinistro, o di Armero nonostante tutto. D'altronde è del '92 e quindi potrebbe essere educato a giocare lì.


----------



## Djici (29 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma dove?



in porta non mi pronuncio perche non l'ho visto abbastanza
la loro difesa e completamente nuova.
hanno la fortuna di mantenere il trio di centrocampo identico

in avanti sono nuovi.
higuain e fortissimo ma comunque meno forte di cavani.

per me siamo piu forti in difesa, a centrocampo con de jong e poli non siamo molto inferiori a loro e siamo piu forti in attaco


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Luglio 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> in porta non mi pronuncio perchè non l'ho visto abbastanza
> 
> per me siamo piu forti in difesa, a centrocampo con de jong e poli non siamo molto inferiori a loro e siamo piu forti in attaco



gli hai risposto te...aggiungo che siamo più forti pure a centrocampo con Montolivo e se Boateng torna quello del primo/secondo anno ce la giochiamo anche con quello Juventino


----------



## The Ripper (29 Luglio 2013)

e noi Silvestre...
bah..
Siamo più forti noi?
Parlerà il campo...


----------



## juventino (29 Luglio 2013)

Se panchinano quel cesso a pedali di Cannavaro diventano pericolosi.


----------



## Jino (29 Luglio 2013)

Non capisco se hanno seriamente idea di proporre come esterni bassi Zuniga, Maggio e l'ex Udinese di cui manco ricordo il nome. 

Indi poi lo considero più un centrale che un terzino sinceramente.


----------



## Djici (29 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non capisco se hanno seriamente idea di proporre come esterni bassi Zuniga, Maggio e l'ex Udinese di cui manco ricordo il nome.
> 
> Indi poi lo considero più un centrale che un terzino sinceramente.



armero


----------



## Frikez (29 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non capisco se hanno seriamente idea di proporre come esterni bassi Zuniga, Maggio e l'ex Udinese di cui manco ricordo il nome.
> 
> Indi poi lo considero più un centrale che un terzino sinceramente.



Maggio e Zuniga se rimane sicuramente, sinceramente non so se Armero ha le capacità per farlo.


----------



## pennyhill (29 Luglio 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> armero



Volendo c'è anche:


----------



## Jino (30 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Maggio e Zuniga se rimane sicuramente, sinceramente non so se Armero ha le capacità per farlo.



Beh se sanno fare i terzini Zuniga e Maggio che non li fanno più da anni ed anni non vedo perchè non lo possa fare pure Armero


----------

